# Beyonce Knowles Hair Looks: Better Curly or Straight?



## daer0n (May 21, 2008)

I think curly suits her better, those two pictures at the top are my fave looks on her


----------



## fawp (May 21, 2008)

I think she looks good with both. But if I have to choose...I'd probably go with straight.


----------



## Ashley (May 21, 2008)

Ooh, I'm in between! I like her in the 2nd and 3rd pictures.


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 21, 2008)

I think both look good too


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 21, 2008)

*Straight IMHO - Beyonce Welch - Who is Not Straight*


----------



## pinksugar (May 21, 2008)

I prefer the first straight haired picture the best, that color and style really really suits her. So pretty!


----------



## mac-whore (May 21, 2008)

both are equally as flattering.


----------



## Xx Leanne xX (May 21, 2008)

I love the 2nd pic, she looks stunning! She looks great with both but i prefere curly!


----------



## monniej (May 21, 2008)

i like it both ways. pics 2 and 3 are the best imo.


----------



## Bec688 (May 21, 2008)

I think she can look lovely with both.


----------



## lynnda (May 21, 2008)

I agree.....both look good!


----------



## KatJ (May 22, 2008)

I also like both on her. For a polished look, straight is definitely the way for her to go. But, in the end, I like the curly better.


----------



## alicia8406 (May 22, 2008)

Curly! That 2nd pic is gorgeous!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 22, 2008)

She is beautiful - can look great with both straight hair or wavy.

I don't like it when it is too curly though.


----------



## esmeralda (May 23, 2008)

Straight hair... i like the 3rd pic the best


----------



## paprheart (May 23, 2008)

I think she looks best in something in between curly and completely straight.The second and third pics looks best.


----------



## magneticheart (May 24, 2008)

I think she's one of the lucky people who can pull off both looks and still look great with either lol But out of all the pictures I would choose the first picture of her with straight hair.


----------



## ticki (May 24, 2008)

by far, pic 3 is the best.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 25, 2008)

I like it straight when she parts it in the middle, picture 3.


----------



## moccah (May 25, 2008)

she looks good with both but I like the curles much better


----------



## bulbul (May 25, 2008)

The curles look nice on her


----------



## sweet67 (May 27, 2008)

it's hard to say. She looks good in both; but i do like the first picture a lot more.


----------



## dancer01 (May 28, 2008)

I like both! can't choose one


----------



## MACGin (May 28, 2008)

I think she looks better with the curls...but then again, I've got curly hair so I guess I'm partial!


----------

